# Kargoroo Travel Trailers



## MRH (Jul 31, 2006)

OK, Here's one for the motorcycle people. I saw the Kargoroo Travel Trailers for the first time this weekend. The 28KRS. I own a 03 Harley Ultra Classic. the dealer that has the 28KRS is several hundred miles form my home. We currently own a KZ. I love the layout of the dinning area and living area of the outback in comparrison to the KZ. We were out camping and i told my wife that this KZ layout was backwards. I rode to a RV dealer in Gardner, NC and saw the Outback Kargoroo 28KRS. Layout is perfect and the cargo area should make the missing Harley problem go away. 
Here the question; will a Ultra Classic fit into the cargo area?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I have an '04 Road King with the king tour pack and fairing so it looks just like the ultra. I also have the 28KRS and I have to say its tight. I have to take off the rear tour pack and load the bike with the handle bars turned to the right all the way and then on the side stand. But it DOES fit....BARELY....But I can take my scoot in the TT...things we will do for our pride and joy....I just bought a 20' garage ths pretty comfy lol I'm quite happy with it...Good luck!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I told you that you would get good advise from Noble. Good luch with your decision, M.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, MRH!* action 
That 28 foot 'Roo is one nice tiy hauler! It sounds like NobleEagle has your question covered.









So what part of the country are you in? We are bound to have an owner somewhere nearby that could help you out.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Were you at Camptown RV?


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We looked at many, many toy haulers and pretty much stopped when we toured the 28KRS.

I have a '97 Road King, there's maybe an inch of room behind the pipes to spare. I read this at work, waited till home to reply becuase I know of a couple of folks that ride ultra's and we park in the same area. My pipes are Bassani, they stick out a little more than stock; I tried to compare the length to how far the trunk sticks out... couldn't get a good comparison though. If it helps any, my pipes stick out an inch and a half from the rear fender bumper. You might be able to gt a measurement of your trunk to same point and that would give an idea of how much room you might or might not have. I ride it up the back edge of the ramp then angle to the front corner. Throw six straps (DW says I'm annal), adjust the hitch (Harley only rides there for the distant camp trips) and head down the road. Roo tracks really well.

Not sure how far Camptown RV would be for you, Humpty probably knows the name of the town it's in (a little east of Raleigh, Camden I think). We got ours there; they came to with-in a thousand of Lakeshore and threw in the prodigy brake controller, equalizer hitch (1200# bars), filled the propane bottles, interstate 12v battery and a starter kit (sewer hose, fresh water hose, tank chemical, sewer doughnut, water pressure regulator and two rolls of tp).

Hope this helps
Dave


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Camptown is in Clayton. I actually live in Clayton, but say Raleigh because more people have heard of it! After all, Raleigh is where Barney went to party!

no not the dinosaur..... the guy with one bullet in his pocket


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Camptown is in Clayton. I actually live in Clayton, but say Raleigh because more people have heard of it! After all, Raleigh is where Barney went to party!
> 
> no not the dinosaur..... the guy with one bullet in his pocket


I thought it was Mt. Pilot


----------



## cl32102 (Jul 20, 2006)

I just purchased a 28KRS and I have a Harley 1200C Sportster. The Sporster overall length is 91.4 and with the front tire against the wall, I have about 3 inches from the tailight which is the end of the bike. You can check Harleys web page and get the measurements of your bike. I don't think it will fit unless you turn it quite a bit. I have a Condor Motorcycle mount-you may want to consider using this setup.

I am also having a problem loading-the kick stand hits the top end of the ramp. I have to lean the bike slightly to one side to get it in without hitting.

All said and done, you can probably make it work-but it might take a little backyard engineering.

Cliff


----------



## MRH (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I live in Kannapolis, NC. The one I saw was in Gardner/Smithfield, NC on Hwy. 70 while visiting family there. Tom Johnson here in Concord is schedule to have one at their place this coming week. I intend on biking it to them and seeing the results. I'm really hoping all works well because we really like everything about the TT. With my bike measuring out at 98" long I have some concerns, but we see. 
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope the Roo works out for ya...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cliff said:


> I just purchased a 28KRS and I have a Harley 1200C Sportster. The Sporster overall length is 91.4 and with the front tire against the wall, I have about 3 inches from the tailight which is the end of the bike. You can check Harleys web page and get the measurements of your bike. I don't think it will fit unless you turn it quite a bit. I have a Condor Motorcycle mount-you may want to consider using this setup.
> 
> I am also having a problem loading-the kick stand hits the top end of the ramp. I have to lean the bike slightly to one side to get it in without hitting.
> 
> ...


 action Hi Cliff! action

Just wanted to say hello to another fellow Roo'er









Curious, what state are you from?
Dawn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok This post is for those people that are'nt familiar with the motorcycles that we are talking about. As previously posted my Road King is the same as his Ultra. The frame, engine, suspension are all the same. The Ultra is the same as a Road King with alot more bells and whistles on it from the factory. I just added most of those bells and whistles over time. All of the dimensions are the same. This weekend I will load mine into our 28KRS and take some pictures and post them here for others to see. Again, some people here are reading this and trying to picture it and have no idea of one bike from another. I recently got a message asking how can you have such little space for your one bike if someone else here could fit 2 bikes in his? The Answer?: My bike is just about as big as both of those bikes







all joking aside, it weighs about the same as both of the bikes posted. But it works for us







Pictures to come this weekend.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a 28KRS and an 06 Ultra Classic, and yes, it does fit, barely. You have to pull it in all the way to the corner and turn the wheel sharp right. If the ramp angle is too steep it may be difficult to get the bike in and out, as the tranny support rails rub at the top of the ramp. I am able to leave the tourpack on, but i wrap it with towels. I've had the tiedowns loosen, and the back corner of the tourpack got dinged up.


----------



## MRH (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their replys. Espically Ravens35 for your emails. 
Looks like the wife and me are going to Tom Johnson here in Concord, NC to take another look at the 28KRS.

Noble Eagle, We looking forward to your pics.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Again, some people here are reading this and trying to picture it and have no idea of one bike from another. I recently got a message asking how can you have such little space for your one bike if someone else here could fit 2 bikes in his? The Answer?: My bike is just about as big as both of those bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The biggest problem with the Roo cargo area is that from the door to the opposite wall is only 93". Yes, our bikes are smaller than any of the Harleys mentioned (except possibly the sportster). My bike is about 92" and my wife's is about 89". That is how we are able to get both of them in. Our combined weight is 1000 lbs. While on our last trip, we measured the area for a friend with his '03 Honda Gold Wing (BIG fully dressed touring bike). There is no way it will fit. It is over a foot longer that the cargo area. There is no way to turn it where all of the bike will fit in the garage. I guess he has to keep looking for a toy hauler.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

MRH said:


> Thanks to everyone for their replys. Espically Ravens35 for your emails.
> Looks like the wife and me are going to Tom Johnson here in Concord, NC to take another look at the 28KRS.
> 
> Noble Eagle, We looking forward to your pics.


Here are the pictures I said I would post (removed as of 1-08 due to bandwidth limits contact me for update if needed). This is a link to one of my personal pages with pictures posted. I did not want to take up alot of room on the server with as many pictures as I posted.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have not seen a Roo in person yet and have very little knowledge of motorcycles. I was impressed with both the Bike and capability of the Roo. Nice pics


----------



## MRH (Jul 31, 2006)

Update;
Dealership call me as the mfg. was driving it into their lot. Drove the motorcycle to dealership today, drove it into the Kargoroo, It fits, Place a deposit on it. Wife and me thinks it's Great. We will be owners by the weekend. Wife then decided to tell me she has use all of her 06 vacation, go figure that one!

As far as the ultra classic fitting, have anyone consider a bike lift, lifting the bike one inch after driving it in then turning the rear of the bike toward the rear of the TT? Do you use a front wheel chock?

Thanks to everyone for the advice. We can't wait to get our new Outback.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

that bike lift idea is interesting. I may try that. It may be best to remove that cabinet in that case.

One thing I am considering is mounting scissor jacks under the ramp. That way I can get the bike half way in, and raise the ramp so the underside of the frame clears.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Eagle, I'm a bit surprised you can get that bike in and out safely with the plastic still on the door. I could hardly walk up the ramp before I removed it.


----------

